# Woohoo for me!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My signature used to look like this:

Hunter, no titles
Beschützer des Jägers v. Sportwaffen, HOT, BH
Katya v. Hügelblick, HOT, BH
SG Aska v. Ketscher Wald, 2 x SchH3, Kkl 1

Now it looks like this (got my helper cert Sunday):


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats to you and Hunter.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats!

Got a new dog too Huh?

Lee


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Got a new dog too Huh?
> 
> Lee


That was so last weekend lol


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!!! And all this time I thought Hunter was one of your dogs!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Congrats!!! And all this time I thought Hunter was one of your dogs!


He is. Jäger is German for hunter . Ironically people constantly mix up our names at the club. It used to link to my facebook but I was running low on characters so had to unlink. Gotta list the whole pack including me lol


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Was really thinking I wasn't gonna be ready, pulled my knee a week ago so I was icing it whenever we stopped moving, and wrapping and bracing it when I had to move. The courage test was very unpleasant on my knee. Setback the healing process a good week or so on that


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and hunter! hope your knee feels better, but I bet the pain was worth it))


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!

That is VERY exciting!


----------

